# 2013 RAV4 WiFi Reversing Camera problem



## galaxys1961 (7 mo ago)

Would anyone know how to remove the cowling on the 2013 RAV4 (Toyota badge holder) so that I can attach my new camera?

Thanks.


----------



## M_Mark28 (Mar 11, 2021)

Most likely will have to remove the interior panel, remove tail lights and that exterior panel should be held on by 10 or 8mm nuts and a few clips.


----------

